# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  ★★★★★Discussion here>> Mcnpro Box version 3.5.7

## mohamed73

*★★★★★Discussion here>> Mcnpro Box version 3.5.7* *@All, 
Happy New year, Sorry for late update, but we are still working around. Don't worry.*  *For new year, We offer to our customer very special price(15days only , after back to normal price). More details you can الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.5.7 ?* *New!!* *Hot!!*   Android ADB Root /FastRoot /Wipe function addedCoolSand reported bugs fixedCoolSand new Flash ICs addedSpreadtrum new Flash ICs added (8810/6820 etc)Spreadtrum ADB Full flash backup function addedSpreadtrum ADB Root function addedImprove Spreadtrum Write Function for new CPUImprove Mstar Write Function for new CPUUpdate Main software to V3.5.7Other small report bugs fixed  
Best regards!  
Mcnbox Team

----------

